# [SOLVED]mount ntfs-3g via /etc/fstab : no go

## magowiz

Hi,

I have this line in /etc/fstab :

```
/dev/hda1      /media/winz   ntfs-3g      defaults,rw,users,codepage=850,iocharset=iso8859-15,utf8   0 0

```

since mine windows ntfs partition is in iso8859-15 charset and my gentoo box is localized in utf-8 but mounting as user it gives me this error :

```

Error opening '/dev/hda1': Permission denied

Failed to mount '/dev/hda1': Permission denied

Please check '/dev/hda1' and the ntfs-3g binary permissions,

and the mounting user ID. More explanation is provided at

http://ntfs-3g.org/support.html#unprivileged
```

I emerged ntfs3g with suid use flag enabled , I enabled fuse support in my kernel as a module and I load that module at boot.

Perhaps I set wrong options on fstab. What could it be the problem?Last edited by magowiz on Mon Nov 17, 2008 8:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## magowiz

I solved somehow , I noticed that /dev/hda1 had the permissions :

```

brw-r----- 1 root disk     3,   1 17 nov 18:34 hda1
```

so I did :

```
chmod g+w /dev/hda1
```

and it worked

I don't know if it is the right thing to do since /dev/hdaX (each partition) has the permission set to brw-r----- and they work without changing permissions.

----------

